# Beaver?!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anybody used this? Gourmet Beaver

I'm thinking about adding this to my cats' rotation since they're a bunch of picky jerks who won't stick to an all raw diet.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I have. I fed Canine Cavier for a while at one point. My dogs loved it, they make a pureed venison tripe too.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Mmmmm! Sounds so appetizing, haha. I think I'm going to give the beaver stuff a try with the kitty crew and see how they dig it. Does it have the consistency of your average ground canned pet food?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, it is pureed or "mashed" so to speak, no chunks at all. Blah.... At least I think. I know fro sure the venison tripe was pureed, now I am not so sure about the beaver.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, we'll see! I hope they like it!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Pureed Beaver. Sounds delicious! LOL uke:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, right? I may just have to sneak a spoonful, Mmmmm! Hahaha.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They're seriously allowed to kill beavers? I'm surprised, I thought they'd be protected or something. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I bet their farmed Beavers, Penny. I wonder what a beaver farm looks like.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

From their website:

"Canine Caviar uses only beaver that has been part of population control. If we were not using the beaver for food they would end up in a landfill. Once we receive the beaver they are run through a USDA certified facility. Canine Caviar does not farm raise or endanger the beaver population in the US. Canine Caviar prides itself on being a company that is helping the eco system rather than raising something to be killed for food."

And from petproductnews.com:

"One million pounds of beaver are killed each year by Fish & Game. Canine Caviar processes the beaver in USDA facilities and provides 100 percent digestible canned beaver at more than 1300 calories per can."


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well at least they are putting them to good use!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought that was kinda neat. I hate the thought of animals being killed like that and the meat being completely wasted. Seems so...wrong. I do understand the need for population control in certain situations, but at least do *something* with the meat! 

I'm curious to know whether they use the whole animal or just certain parts of it. I think I'll email them and ask.


----------

